
The Emerging Emerging-Markets Crisis - samizdis
https://www.guggenheiminvestments.com/perspectives/global-cio-outlook/the-emerging-emerging-markets-crisis
======
samizdis
> _For many EM countries, this pandemic will quickly escalate from a health
> crisis to a humanitarian crisis, and ultimately to a solvency crisis.
> Political stability will be the last domino to fall._

